# Rescue Bunny Looking for Home



## massie777 (May 27, 2006)

I have a rabbit rescue inConnecticutcalled the CottonTail Rabbit Rescue. the websiteis cottontail-rescue.petfinder.com we have one rabbit in the rescueright now and her name is Sophie.

*Sophie
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]Flemish Giant,Rex Mix
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]Size: Large
Age: Baby
Sex: Female[/size][/font][/size][/font]*

[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=-1]Sophie was just spayed and will be ready foradoption in about 2 weeks. Sophie is 10 months old, and i think shewould love to have a male buddy or even maybe a female buddy to livewith. Sophie is still up for adoption and needs to go to a rabbitexperienced person and a home with no small children.(children must beover the age of 10) would do wonderful in an indoorhomewhereshe can have a place to run around.Sophie isalso litter box trained.sheis really friendly, loveattention and nose rubs. Sophiehas tanfur and shehas beautiful golden brown eyes.[/size][/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]Ifinterested in hearing more about her or adopting her please e-mail meat [email protected][/size][/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]

[/size][/font]


----------



## katt (May 28, 2006)

oh, i wish i lived closer! she would be aperfect mate for herman, my english lop. . .but i am in Michigan andshe is in conneticut. . .


----------



## naturestee (May 28, 2006)

What a lovely girl! I hope she gets a home soon!


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

Katt - did you respond to the email addressposted? If they agreed to allow you to adopt and you are willing todrive to meet a member of the transport team part way, maybe we couldtry to set something up. Look at the frapper map under transportteam... we have several members along that path. Of course we wouldhave to check availability but everyone should keep that in mind.


----------



## katt (Jun 4, 2006)

right now i can't even meet part way. . .plus itlooks like i have another rescue comming to me from a girl leaving forcollege that can't keep her bunny (i just got the email last night) somy hands, and extra cage, just became full . if something changes iwill reply to the email, but right now i am taking a mini lop in that iwasn't expecting. . .


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

sounds great, have fun. We love our mini-lop


----------

